# Evil Dead



## wrettcaughn (Apr 6, 2013)

Went and saw Evil Dead last night and found it a worthy homage to the original. Decent enough cast, excellent practical special effects (not a single CGI shot in the entire film), and a story that while not spectacular (who goes to a horror movie for the story?) did a much better job of introducing characters and making sense of the "evil".

Five friends gather at a cabin to help one of them (Mia - Jane Levy) as she detoxes from heroin. Shit starts going south after the group discovers a grisly scene in the basement and a book that's bound in flesh and wrapped with barbed wire. High school teacher, Eric's (Lou Tayler Pucci), curiosity gets the better of him as he opens the book and reads a passage, unleashing an unspeakable evil.

I welcomed the addition of Mia's detoxing as it allowed the rest of the group to dismiss her early hysterics as part of the process. Shiloh Fernandez was decent in the movie as Mia's estranged brother, David, as were the remaining cast; the smokin Jessica Lucas as Olivia and Elizabeth Blackmore as Natalie. There were also quite a few nods to the original as well as Evil Dead 2, such as the score and a cameo by "the car" (Raimi fans should know which car I'm talking about).

While this film has been billed as a "remake", after seeing it there is definitely a case for it taking place years later in the same universe as the original trilogy. Adding to this notion are the recent comments from Bruce Campbell stating that they are in the early stages of producing Army of Darkness 2 as well as a follow-up to this Evil Dead release and are hoping for a seventh film that brings both series together.

If you're a fan of Evil Dead, you will likely enjoy this movie. If you're a horror fan in general, you will likely enjoy this movie. If you've seen Cabin in the Woods...you'll probably find a few things funnier than there were intended to be, but you should still enjoy this movie.

Are you planning to see it?
Have you seen it?
What did you think?


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 6, 2013)

I saw it last night, as well. It was excellent, I loved every second! Great blend of horror and tongue-in-cheek dark humor (not overwhelming though, that's great!).

There were plenty of scare scenes and horrific deaths sure to make you cringe as they unfold. Definitely a movie that lends itself to a theater-going experience, seeing the film with a crowd enhances the movie, made it more enjoyable (at least for me).

It's been a while since I saw the original ones, and I think I only saw ED1 & ED2 one time each, but I think it stands up well as a modern remake. One of the better done remakes I've seen in a while.



Spoiler



From what I remember, Ash's hand got chopped off and had a mind of its own in ED1, correct? I kept thinking that David's girlfriends severed hand was going to mimic that, but it didn't. No complaints though!

I also liked how they teased the chainsaw earlier on, then revisited it near the end. They kept me wondering about it the whole movie... would David end up attaching it somehow just like Ash...?

It was pretty neat how they flipped David as being the main character the whole film and turned Mia, seemingly the supernatural threat the entire movie, into the hero in the final moments. It felt good seeing her wield the chainsaw near the end, missing her arm, drawing parallels with the original.


 
*ALSO!

SOUL COUNT:*



Spoiler



2 guys


 


Spoiler



2 girls


 


Spoiler



1 dog


 




Spoiler



But, seriously, we were having a discussion about this. 5 souls was the requirement. One of my friends says that Mia technically counted as a soul, since she temporarily "died" (if that makes sense), but was revived shortly thereafter (I'm most likely to accept this explanation).

Another friend says that the girl in the prologue killed her mother, so that counts as a soul, technically. This one's a bit of a stretch. Likewise, I also assumed that the girl killed in the prologue was the being that was pursuing the group the entire movie. However, someone else suggested that the prologue girl is completely unrelated, and the being was just possessing her at the time.


 
But all in all, it was great. I loved it. Go see it.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of the original trilogy (the Holy Trilogy of horror/comedy as far as I'm concerned), but I've kind of been apathetic towards this remake so far. It just didn't register much with me... considering how positive the buzz has been, though, and hearing the plans to link this new series to the original continuity has got me curious.

I've got a slew of tests coming up this week, but when they're all through, I think I'll take a break and give this a shot.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 6, 2013)

shit i must have been living under a rock for not knowing they where making a remake of the Evil Dead and i love these type of horror movies
nightmare on elm street(IMO the remake was shit compared to the originals) , friday the 13(i even like the jason x movie even though it was not that gr8) and Evil Dead are some of my favorites

going to watch the first ED again


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 6, 2013)

[M]artin said:


> *SOUL COUNT:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Mia was the first soul taken.  It still counts despite her being resurrected.  That was one of my favorite twists/changes in this Evil Dead.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 6, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mia was the first soul taken. It still counts despite her being resurrected. That was one of my favorite twists/changes in this Evil Dead.


Ah, yeah, thanks for the clarification.

Also, I missed the end credits scene...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 6, 2013)

goddammit!!! there was an after credits scene?

I told my friends we should wait it out but then the credits changed to the normal white text scrolling against black and we left...

taking the wife to see it next weekend so we'll catch it then...


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 6, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> goddammit!!! there was an after credits scene?
> 
> I told my friends we should wait it out but then the credits changed to the normal white text scrolling against black and we left...
> 
> taking the wife to see it next weekend so we'll catch it then...


Yeah, I thought the same thing. Theater lights came on after the white text showed up, so we all left.

But *HERE IT IS ANYWAY*http://youtu.be/sU0YWuq0pqEhttp://youtu.be/sU0YWuq0pqE, if you don't wanna wait. (Its only about 5 seconds)


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 6, 2013)

[M]artin said:


> Yeah, I thought the same thing. Theater lights came on after the white text showed up, so we all left.
> 
> But *HERE IT IS ANYWAY*, if you don't wanna wait. (Its only about 5 seconds)


lol...curiosity got the best of me and I found it on reddit...  I'd probably be the worst person anyone could possibly take with them to a cabin.  Be summoning all kinds of evil and shit...


----------



## Tokiopop (Apr 9, 2013)

As a huge fan of the original, I can't wait to see this. However it's released quite late here in the UK


----------



## XDel (Apr 9, 2013)

Just got back from the remake of Evil Dead and it's remake Evil Dead 2. I got to say, it is VERY worthy of the title Evil Dead. VERY VERY over the top, it had me smiling from ear to ear almost all the way through. A gore fest it most certainly was, and I liked most of the unique twists on the original telling(s). Though I have to say that the dialog of the demons was somewhat lackluster, somewhat trendy (Junky bitch, really?!?), and only the sort of dialog that might impress less mature audiences, or adults still clinging to their rebellious teenage years. Also there is the matter of removing Bruce Campbell from the picture, and some of the over the top rubber puppet monsters that us fans have grown to love. I will not comment on anything else for fear of spoiling it, but I will say it was worth seeing, and CERTAINLY something that people who do not enjoy horror and splatter should avoid all together. Unless you have worked in the health field or something, it will probably make you puke, but hey, at least it wasn't another story about psychotic killers, or another lame possession movie. This one certainly had a pulse and I could tell that a lot of passion and care was put into it, though again it only leaves me hungry for a proper sequel to the originals... which is on it's way so I hear.

Oh ya, the slap stick comedy was gone, over the top rubber puppet monsters, and levitating demons. Oh, and not each demon has their own unique thing going on in this one either.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder if they will now remake Army of Darkness... lol


----------



## XDel (Apr 9, 2013)

Nope, but an Army of Darkness sequel is said to be now in production


----------

